# First timer, Fleetwood Bounder and or Winnebago



## NY_Travelers (Jul 7, 2014)

My GF and i are just about to purchase our first class A and after looking around i like for several reasons the Fleetwood Bounder's and Winnebago's. Thinking both have been around for a long long time and are going no where, easy to get parts and plenty of areas across the country who service them.
I also thought they, being around so long, have really perfected the RV and are good RV's built tough

Out first trip with it will be moving from NY to Fla, a 1400 mile trip or so and want something known for not breaking down often.

We are limited to the 25k range and have found some great looking and very well kept bounders and Winniebago's.

Does anyone have a preference or are we looking at two good RV's with a good track record?

Thanks
Chris & Joann


----------



## Shorty (Jul 11, 2014)

Back when I was looking I was worried about the delamination in the Fleetwood. Don't know if that is an issue in the year that you are lookin at. Also for the older ones, I am a Ford guy but still liked the Chevy drivetrain in the gas coaches


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I had a 03 South Wind by Fleetwood and very well satisfied with it. Yes there was some issues with it. I know some would say over time issues will pop up. I now have a 2014 40' 5th wheel pull it with a Chevy Duramax. This is a new unit and in the shop to fix some things that I found /discovered while camping. So , my point is  you will find things that needs to be looked at.


----------



## LEN (Jul 13, 2014)

In the $25000 range you are going to be limited to a old bluebird diesel or a 90's something diesel A class diesel and these are great rigs. If gas you can get into the 2000's. There are several brands that come to mind Monaco, Holiday Rambler, coachman and others mentioned. But I feel it will come down to the MH you are looking at and it's care and condition, not so much brand. And spend the $200-$300 to have a pro inspect it for you, this will pay for itself. And two things to look at right off the top are the batteries and the tires, together they could reach $3000-4000. When you start to find something come back with the specific brand model and we can comment futher.

LEN


----------



## TJFogelberg (Jul 17, 2014)

There are lots of Bounders and Winnebagos in service so I think they are both good choices. Try to buy in advance of your trip as it takes a few months to get all the bugs worked out. I bought a '99 Lazy Daze Mid Bath (Class C) in Oct 2012 and it needed a variety of repairs and service before it was up to snuff. Trial and error is the only way to make sure everything works. Todd


----------



## NY_Travelers (Jul 18, 2014)

So we have narrowed it down to 3 all in excellent condition and this is our favorite
  [h=1]2001 Winnebago ADVENTURER 35U[/h] 
it has 56K miles, two slides, gen set and seems to have been very well taken care of.

Comes with the ford V-10

can a car or suv be pulled with that ?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 18, 2014)

yes a small car/truck can be towed by this unit. I would look for a Saturn, Honda, or other good toads. I think Len said.. be sure to check the DOT DATE ON THE TIRES, this very important, a bad tire = blow out= damage to the tire wheel well = ruin vacation. remember the tire needs to be protected from the sun UVs. most will have to be replaced between 5-7 years, maybe 10 if you are lucky. Good luck and enjoy RV'ing


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2014)

most likely the 2001 will have the 2000 ford Chassis.  Might want to ck into problems with sparkplugs blowing out on this year.  99 may have been the year that had this prblem.  I have the 2002 HR on the 2001 Ford chassis and it has been great,  I tow a saturn ue with no problem.  MPG average 8 but I seldom drive over 55..  Do as Hollis and Len said and check DOT dates.  If you are not famaliar with this just goggle how to determin productin dates on tires.  The 35U was a good floor plan IMO.


----------

